# Trivia 5/20



## luckytrim (May 20, 2019)

trivia 5/20
DID YOU KNOW....
Suspension bridges were invented in China in 25 B.C, 1,800  years before such 
bridges were known in the West .

1. What nation was the setting of both Bryce Courtenay's "The  Power of One" 
and Alan Paton's "Cry the Beloved Country"?
  a. – Australia
  b. – South Africa
  c. – Bangladesh
  d. – Biafra
2. Who was the last British monarch NOT to be  crowned?
3. Hitchcock wasn't the only director who liked to play cameos  in his own 
films. Which inglorious director played Mr.  Brown?
4. The Fab Four are associated with the lads from Liverpool.  But in sports, 
the term "Fab Five" were associated with five lads playing  what sport in the 
early 1990s?
5. Strange Words are These ; BLOVIATE
6. What do Catholics call the second Joyful Mystery of the  Most Holy Rosary?
  a. - the Nativity
  b. - the Annunciation
  c. - the Visitation
  d. - the Presentation
7. Which ancient city was ruled by Hammurabi and  Nebuchadnezzar  ?
8. What golfing event, held every two years, pits the best  male American 
golfers vs. the best male European golfers?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
What grew to be “The Ed Sullivan Show” started as a Half-Hour  show in 1949 
called ‘Host of the Town’.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. – b
2. Edward VIII
3.  Quentin Tarantino
4.  College Basketball
5. To speak at length in a pompous manner
6. - c
7. Babylon
8. Ryder Cup

CRAP !!
Initially called “Toast of the Town” and hosted by New York  entertainment 
columnist Ed Sullivan, the show that would become a cultural  Icon in the 
1950’s and 60’s began humbly in June, 1948.
Fewer than one million households even had a TV, most of them  in NYC, Los 
Angeles and Pittsburgh.
The show’s first act was comedy duo Martin & Lewis.


----------

